

Perkins suggests rich should get more votes - wiredfool
http://www.msnbc.com/politicsnation/billionaire-rich-should-get-more-votes

======
seeingfurther
This guy has jumped the shark. He can't seriously want to roll back a hundred
years of progress on universal suffrage.

~~~
MrZongle2
There are plenty of rich and powerful folks who have been working hard to undo
the Constitution and Bill of Rights, which is even older.

This clown just isn't playing as deep of a game.

------
sharemywin
why not let the richest person have complete power. if your going to throw
democracy out the window at least do it right. none of this half a*ed
plutocracy crap.

------
eevilspock
They already do.

Money determines who gets on the ballot. Money determines who wins. Then money
determines what they do when they're in office.

------
arjn
Isn't this an obvious troll ?

------
moron4hire
So it's not enough that they get to buy the two candidates that the rest of us
have to vote on. It's not enough that they basically get to choose who is
going to be our Senators and Representatives. Basically, he wants the power to
run completely roughshod over the rest of us, not just mostly-roughshod. Why
even bother with the illusion of the elections in the first place, then?

------
WesternStar
It really doesn't matter how many votes you have if you're dead.

